
Show HN: Plugin to add persisted GraphQL queries to WordPress - leoloso
https://github.com/GraphQLAPI/graphql-api
======
wa1987
How does this differ from WPGraphQL?
([https://www.wpgraphql.com/](https://www.wpgraphql.com/))

~~~
leoloso
There are several differences, I wrote about them here:

[https://leoloso.com/posts/introducing-the-graphql-api-for-
wo...](https://leoloso.com/posts/introducing-the-graphql-api-for-wordpress/)

As a summary, this plugin offers:

\- Persisted queries

\- Custom endpoints

\- Integration with GraphQL Voyager to explore the schema

\- Access Control Lists, to define who can access the schema (logged-in user?
user with some role?) defined field by field

\- HTTP Caching, with maxAge defined field by field

\- API hierarchy: can create endpoints such as /mobile/posts/english, where
each level inherits properties from the level above

\- Namespacing

\- Public/Private schema: if the user has no access to the field, either show
a message indicating why (public), or deny the existence of the field
(private)

And a few other features :)

